# G15 vs. G15 Refresh! Alternativen? Meinungen! Verbesserungen?



## rabensang (31. Juli 2008)

Ich wollt mal wissen warum die alte G15 der neuen bevorzugt wird.

Was hat sich so extrem verändert oder verschlechtert.

Hat sich  die Qualität verschlechtert oder ist das Layout unhandlich.

Welche Vor- und Nachteile hat die alte gegenüber der neuen und umgekehrt.


Der Test der  G15 Refresh von Mystik ist für mich völlig "Nichts" aussagend.

Kann ich jede Maus an der Tastatur ankoppeln oder funktionieren manche nicht.

Schreibt bitte alles was ihr über die G15 wisst und denkt, was ihr davon haltet, was es für Alternativen dazu gibt und was Ihr daran verbessern würdet.

Greez H.


----------



## moddingfreaX (31. Juli 2008)

Die Funktionalität der neuen G15 hat sich natürlich verbessert!
Auch das Layout ( nicht einklappbares Display) sieht besser aus.
Außer den roten LEDS gibts an der neuen nichts zu meckern!


----------



## d00mfreak (31. Juli 2008)

M.Mn ist bei der Refreshversion bei allem, was die G15 einzigartig macht, gespart worden: Nur mehr ein Drittel der G-Keys, das Display wurde kleiner. Das LCD lässt sich auch nicht mehr einklappen, was es bei einem Transport,  welcher bei mir öfter mal stattfindet, anfälliger für Kratzer macht. Auch die orange Farbe find' ich net gut (ka, ob es weitere gibt, hab immer nur die orange gesehen). Mag sein, dass blaues Licht inzwischen abgedroschen ist, ich find es trotzdem immer noch besten 

Insgesamt finde ich, dass sie in allen Belangen einen Rückschritt zur bisherigen G15 darstellt. Es wäre besser gewesen, sie als "G14" (oder sonst was) parallel zu G15 laufen zu lassen, anstatt sie die G15 Classic ersetzen zu lassen.


----------



## Bumblebee (1. August 2008)

Schliesse mich d00mfreak 100% an - ich würde jedenfalls mein G15 *niemals-nicht* gegen ein "refresh" eintauschen wollen

Und *echte* Alternativen - die auch noch bezahlbar wären - kenne ich nicht (wirklich)


----------



## Doc_Evil (1. August 2008)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Schliesse mich d00mfreak 100% an - ich würde jedenfalls mein G15 *niemals-nicht* gegen ein "refresh" eintauschen wollen
> 
> Und *echte* Alternativen - die auch noch bezahlbar wären - kenne ich nicht (wirklich)


Um eine schöne Dreierkette zu bilden stimme ich dir auch völlig zu.


----------



## ShadowAlien (1. August 2008)

d00mfreak schrieb:


> M.Mn ist bei der Refreshversion bei allem, was die G15 einzigartig macht, gespart worden: Nur mehr ein Drittel der G-Keys, das Display wurde kleiner. Das LCD lässt sich auch nicht mehr einklappen, was es bei einem Transport, welcher bei mir öfter mal stattfindet, anfälliger für Kratzer macht. Auch die orange Farbe find' ich net gut (ka, ob es weitere gibt, hab immer nur die orange gesehen). Mag sein, dass blaues Licht inzwischen abgedroschen ist, ich find es trotzdem immer noch besten
> 
> Insgesamt finde ich, dass sie in allen Belangen einen Rückschritt zur bisherigen G15 darstellt. Es wäre besser gewesen, sie als "G14" (oder sonst was) parallel zu G15 laufen zu lassen, anstatt sie die G15 Classic ersetzen zu lassen.



Jap auch meine Meinung... Vor allem das kleinere Display ist ein Rückschritt


----------



## alkirk (2. August 2008)

Kann mich eigentlich auch nur anschließen. Würde auf keinen Fall meine alte G15 gegen die neue tauschen.

Gerade bei Umzügen ist es ein riesen Vorteil, das Display einzuklappen.

Die höhere Anzahl der programmierbaren Tasten ist auch ein riesen Vorteil. Im Windowsbetrieb hab ich dort viele Programme verknüpft. Umso weniger Tasten umso mehr muß ich klicken.

Auch bei einigen Spielen ist der "verschleiß" sehr hoch. BF2142 z.B. braucht bei mir schon 2/3 der Tasten.

Sicher kann die Größe der Tastatur auch ein Nachteil sein, aber sie liegt dadurch auch rutschfester auf dem Schreibtisch. 

Ich finde auch das alte Display bei weiten besser. Für mich eine viel klarere Anzeige als bei Orange/Schwarz. Wobei es sich im dunkeln trotzdem im Hintergrund hält gegenüber dem Bildschirm.

Wenn mich jemand fragen würde, auf Jedenfall immer die alte Version.


----------



## SilentKilla (2. August 2008)

Kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen. Ein Kumpel von mir hat die neue G15 und ich finde sie kein Stückchen besser als meine alte G15.

Bei mir sind im Windowsbetrieb alle Zusatztasten belegt. Außerdem mache ich häufig Gebrauch von dem Lautstärkeregler, welcher bei der neuen G15 in der Form nicht anzutreffen ist.

Ich würde auch net tauschen wollen. Nichteinmal wenn ich sie geschenk bekommen würde.


----------



## el barto (2. August 2008)

Hab selber die alte G15 und meine Bruder die neue. Muss auch sagen das ich niemals tauschen würde. Der Tastenanschlag ist bei der alten auch viel präziser (meiner Mainung nach ). Und das Klappbare Display ist enorm nützlich beim Transport.


----------



## CrashStyle (2. August 2008)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Schliesse mich d00mfreak 100% an - ich würde jedenfalls mein G15 *niemals-nicht* gegen ein "refresh" eintauschen wollen
> 
> Und *echte* Alternativen - die auch noch bezahlbar wären - kenne ich nicht (wirklich)



Ich auch Net die alt ist viel besser! und Hat mehr makro tasten.


----------



## xdevilx (6. August 2008)

ich hab beide hier. die alte am surfrechner die neue ( auf blau umgebaut) am zockerrechner. nun die alter g15 is schon ein brett mi dem mane inbrecher erschlagen kann  aber meine ist jetzt 3 jahre alt. und sieht auch dementsprechend aus 

auf der neuen is das schreiben aber deutlich angenehmer und  auch viel leiser. das display is ansichtssache. meins is blau  und sieht optisch besser aus als das der alten

und zum einklappbaren display. wie oft schleppt ihr eure tasta rum? meine liegt jetzt 2 jahre an ein und dem selben ort und wurde nur zum   sauber machen mal   weggenommen. oder zieht ihr 2 mal die woche  um?


----------



## SkastYX (6. August 2008)

Nuja, manche Leute gehen ganz gerne mal auf Lan's.
Das neue Display ist zwar insgesamt kleiner, bietet allerdings die gleiche Auflösung.
Für meinen Schreibtisch habe ich aufgrund der Größe die neue, für alle Fälle habe ich aber noch die alte hier rumliegen.

Allerdings finde ich sieht das mit den wenigen G-Keys ein wenig albern aus, weil man zu den 6 Keys ganze 4 hat um die Programmieren und den Modus zu wechseln


----------



## TheSlayedGuardian (9. August 2008)

Ich hab die neue G-15  So, das erstmal vorweg.
Bin sehr zufrieden mit ihr, die alte G-15 hab ich mir nicht geholt, weil das Design mir nicht gefiel (Stichwort: peinliche Haltegriffe) und die Tasten mir beim angrabbeln bei Media Markt viel zu klapprig waren. 

Die neue gefiel mir vom reinen Aussehen dagegen sofort und auch die Tasten fühlen sich viel besser an, die neue G-15 hat einen viel besseren Anschlag. Das Display ist zwar kleiner, hat dafür aber auch eine höhere Auflösung. Bei den G-Tasten hätten mir auch 2 gereicht, hab nur ein Makro gemacht, das bei Hellgate den Account-Namen und das Passwort automatisch eingibt und das Spiel startet.

Nur halt schade das sie nicht mehr blau leuchtet und für einen Umbau bin ich zu faul


----------



## rabensang (9. August 2008)

Hab jetz auch die neue G15 als Abo Prämie bekommen.

Also rein optisch ist sie viel ansprechender und kompakter als die alte riesige.

Mit den Tastenanschlag bin ich mehr als zufrieden.

Also Refresh könnte der G11 auch nicht schaden, aber mit blauer Beleuchtung.


----------



## Robär (9. August 2008)

Suche auch ne neue Tastatur, aber mir gefällt einfach dieses rot/orange der Refresh nicht, man könnte sich zwar bei ebay ne "alte" G15 besorgen, aber wenn man auf LAN ist und da 6 von 8 Leuten mit ner "alten" G15 sitzen ist das auch blöde  . Also entweder die Refresh umlöten oder Alternative. Gibt es den ne gute Alternative?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. August 2008)

Also meiner Meinung nach ist und bleibt die "Alte", oder besser gesagt die "Wahre" G15 die beste Gaming-Tasta. Das Refresh-teil sieht so verspielt aus und ist ziemlich abgespeckt. Aber das beste ist ja der Soundregler =D ein Traum bei der "Wahren" G15  

Aber ich verstehe nicht warum alle das blau so mögen? Ich habe meiner  G15 extra grüne LED`s verpasst (und spiegelfolie). 

Mfg Fr3@k


----------



## Robär (9. August 2008)

Sag ma muss ick das sonderlich können wenn ich die Tastatur umlöte?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. August 2008)

Robär schrieb:


> Sag ma muss ick das sonderlich können wenn ich die Tastatur umlöte?



Ich würde ma sagen...nö^^ 

Du musst aber aufpassen beim aufmachen der G15 das du das dünne kabel nicht beschädigst sonst ist dein LCD kaputt


----------



## Robär (9. August 2008)

Danke für die direkte Antwort 

Ich werd dann meinem Vadder einfach die Tastatur + LED's + PCGH 05/08 (Anleitung) in die Hand drücken und sagen: "Mach ma,...bitte"


----------



## rabensang (9. August 2008)

und dann geht schön die Garantie flötem....


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. August 2008)

rabensang schrieb:


> und dann geht schön die Garantie flötem....



Wir sind hier im Extrem-Forum. Garantie gibts hier nich


----------



## Maggats (9. August 2008)

ich hab die refresh, weil die alte ist einfach häßlich. einzig die blaue beleuchtung find ich bei der alten besser.

anfangs war ich skeptisch wegen der orangen beleuchtung, aber mittlerweile hab ich mich dran gewöhnt

die tasten sind allerdings bei der refresh total billig und klapperig (wird bei der alten vll. auch so sein?) da wird man schon arg enttäuscht wenn man von einer cherry auf logitech umsteigt.


fazit: das display ist cool, der rest schrott, werde bald wieder wechseln


----------



## rabensang (9. August 2008)

also bei mir sind die tasten ordentlich verarbeitet und nicht wakelig.

haste vielleicht ne schlechte produktion erwischt......


----------



## STSLeon (15. August 2008)

Hab sie (die Neue) gestern zum Geburtstag bekommen und bin begeistert, Tasten haben wie ich finde einen super Anschlag und sind auch noch angenehm leise dabei. Das Orange stört mich nicht, auch wenn mir das Blau persönlich besser gefallen hat. Vorher hab ich ein Mediakeyboard Elite verwendet und da muss ich mich noch auf weniger Tasten umstellen. Oder alles selbstprogrammieren...

Das einzige ist was ich wirklich vermisse, ist dass die Sondertasten nicht mehr auf dem Monitor angezeigt werden sondern auf dem kleinen LCD Display, kann man das umprogrammieren?


----------



## ultio (16. August 2008)

Ich hoffe ja persönlich, dass Logitech bald mal einen Nachfolger rausbringt, ich bräuchte langsam mal wieder eine neue Tastatur und die neue G15 finde ich einfach nur hässlich.


----------



## STSLeon (22. August 2008)

Kommt man mit der G15 Refresh eigentlich ins Bios? Wollte grade ins Bios um einiges Dinge nachzusehen und hab gemerkt da geht nichts. Nummernblock leuchtet auch erst viel später. Brauch ich eine 2te Tastatur nur um ins Bio zu kommen?


----------



## HeX (22. August 2008)

wahrscheinlich, ja

wenn du im bios keine usb tastatur eingestellt hast dann erkennt er das windows das die g15 vorhanden ist.


als alternative zur g15 kann ich die raccat valo empfehlen ist zwar nen stückchen teurer steht der g15 aber in nichts nach


----------



## exa (22. August 2008)

nene die hat gummi auf den tasten das sich schneller ablöst als du hardware sagen kannst...


----------



## AMDSempron (22. August 2008)

rabensang schrieb:


> Also Refresh könnte der G11 auch nicht schaden, aber mit blauer Beleuchtung.


Ich wüsste nicht wieso. Die meisten Leute meinen, dass Logitech mit der neuen G15 einen Rückschritt fabriziert hat. Die G11 is einfach eine alte G15 ohne Display und nem dunkleren Metallrahmen. Okay, die Haltegriffe sind leicht überflüssig aber sonst kann ich nich mosern (hab ne G11). Ich glaube viel eher, dass Logitech sinnvollerweise ne neue G15 auflegen sollte die dann atatt 18 x 3 12 x 3 hat oder dass 18 x 3 Tasten bleiben. Allerdings die Mediatasten sind bei der alten und auch bei der neuen unter aller Kanone, ich hab sanft mal auf play gedrückt. Nun ja, die Taste drückt jetzt immer noch play 
Außerdem wärs doch einfach ein guter Kompromiss, die Tastatur in mehreren Farben anzubieten (sei es blau, orange, grün oder weißichnichwie)

just my two pence


----------



## STSLeon (22. August 2008)

Nein, ich glaube nicht, dass es am USB-Anschluss liegt. Meine Media Keyboard Elite funktioniert nämlich über USB fehlerfrei, auch im Bios. Ich glaube die G15 braucht einfach mehr Strom und darum funktioniert es nicht so wirklich.


----------



## AMDSempron (22. August 2008)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Nein, ich glaube nicht, dass es am USB-Anschluss liegt. Meine Media Keyboard Elite funktioniert nämlich über USB fehlerfrei, auch im Bios. Ich glaube die G15 braucht einfach mehr Strom und darum funktioniert es nicht so wirklich.


Im BIOS und beim Hochfahren is bei mir die Beleuchtung aus, das Teil holt sich seinen Strom erst wenn es darf


----------



## Janny (30. August 2008)

el barto schrieb:


> Hab selber die alte G15 und meine Bruder die neue. Muss auch sagen das ich niemals tauschen würde. Der Tastenanschlag ist bei der alten auch viel präziser (meiner Mainung nach ). Und das Klappbare Display ist enorm nützlich beim Transport.



ich hatte auch erst die alte und hab mir dann die neue gekauft, und finde auch das die alte nen besseren Tastenanschlag hatte, aber finde die neue auch cool und schick aber die farbe der beleuchtung ist nicht so toll, die sollte Blau sein, hab bei ebay die Refresh mit blauer beleutung gesehen für 100€  

Mfg


----------



## k-b (31. August 2008)

Habe die G15 gegen eine Wave eingetauscht - hat sich gelohnt. Die Makros waren in WOW recht witzig .. aber wenn man mehr programmiert bzw. generell nur Text produziert .. war die Wave schon eine kluge entscheidung.


----------



## MUSHKIN-USER (26. November 2008)

Das beste ist ja die neue kostet mitlerweile bei Ebay weniger und die alte legt im preis immer mehr zu xD.


----------



## d00mfreak (27. November 2008)

MUSHKIN-USER schrieb:


> Das beste ist ja die neue kostet mitlerweile bei Ebay weniger und die alte legt im preis immer mehr zu xD.



Jo, wenn man die Preise bei Ebay anguckt, kann einem schwindlig werden. Ich wollte mir da auch schon eine neue kaufen, da ich bei meiner G15 n Glas Wasser drübegekippt hab, was dafür sorgte, dass einige Tasten nicht mehr funktionierten. Aber inzwischen hab ich sie wieder flott gekriegt.


----------



## winpoet88 (27. November 2008)

Also, ich hatte zwar das alte Modell mit den blauen Leds nicht, bin aber Besitzer der neuen Version und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Bei einem muss ich euch aber recht geben, die kleine Schrift auf dem
neuen Display ( Es hat mehrere Grössen) sieht man schlecht. Sonst ist die Tastatur Top......


MfG Winpoet


----------



## willy (28. November 2008)

die neue ist viel besser, die ist kürzer(passt perfekt zu meinem tisch) 6x3 g-tasten sind genug, außer man is ein wow.freak...aber die refresh hätte ich mir doch lieber in blau gewünscht, weil das zu allem bei mir gepasst hätte...logitech hätte es wie razer mit der copperhead machen sollen, in verschiedenen farben anbieten...


----------



## Soldat0815 (28. November 2008)

hatte gestern die wahl zwischen der saitek cyborg,razer lycosa ,g11 und eben der g15. Da ich einen 50€ Gutschein von Mediamarkt hatte und ich sonst nix gescheites gefunden hatte.

Meine kriterien warum ich die g15 genommen habe

Die Cyborg war mir irgendwie zu verspielt und prozig

Bei der Razer dachte ich mir verdammt für ne standarttastatur nur mit beleuchtung fast 80€ zu verlangen nein danke  ok jede taste ist programierbar aber da hab ich doch lieber die extra g-tasten die find ich dann wenigstens schnell 

Die g11 ist einfach gescheitert weil sie glaub mehr oder gleich viel kostete 

Bei der g15 hat mir einfach alles gefallen 
Das Design 
Die Beleuchtung 
Das Display wo ich jetzt Temps, auslastung u.s.w mit everest anzeigen lasse
Die G-Tasten sind für mich mehr als genug da meine 10€ microsofttastatur das garnicht hatte

Aber ganz ehrlich ohne den 50€gutschein hätte ich mir niemals eine tastatur für über 60€ gekauft denn wie gesagt spiel jetzt schon ewig mit standarttastaturen und das het bis jetzt immer gereicht denn die par gimmiks sind meiner meinung nach nicht das geld wert


----------



## willy (29. November 2008)

wenn ich keine 1 in der englisch abschlussprüfung gehabt hätte, wär ich nie auf die schnappsidee gekommen, mir selbst eine g15 zu schenken xD


----------

